# EB2003 draw



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

This is the draw for the European Basketball Championship 2003. 
It would pretty interesting to undestand *how* FIBA could put Serbia-Montenegro and Spain in Group C, most of all watching the low level of the Group D. 

Group A (Norkoeping): Germany, Lithuania, Latva, Israel.
Group B (Boras): Hellas, Turkey, Croatia, Ukraina.
Group C (Soedertalje): Serbia Montenegro, Spain, Russia, Sweden.
Group D (Lulea): France, Italy, Slovenia, Bosnia. 

I'm sure "somebody" is already waiting for "a" game of this Eurobasket very anxiously      , am I right ZH and Suspect? Do you agree with me?


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Ooops he did it again. If you wanna have a good laugh go to Telebasket and read the crap that erciyes is writing


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

"He'll be there (like in Indianapolis")


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm really curious to see what.... 

Erciyes-"I'll be there"-Kurkutoglu,
Alper-"TurkishObjectivity"-Budalakmaz and
Serkan-"I play with myself"-Dovarokuz

...will have to say about the draw and about the previous competitions. I had a taste of erciyes' factual analysis of the past EB and I'm waiting what the rest of them will say.

_"The referees were always payed by spanish pesetas and greek *dinars*" _

*Now, this is a fact!*


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

_Traditional greek *dinar*_


----------

